# 2012 RS Custom 2.25" Magnaflow catback



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Just got the Magnaflow catback put on. Here are some pics of the muffler and a couple videos. The first video is more of a walkaround, some sound. Second vid you can here it a little better. It purrrrrrrrrrrrs! I love it! Let me know what you think 

















2012 Cruze RS with 2.25" Custom Magnaflow - YouTube


Cruze RS Magnaflow Revs - YouTube


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

The last rev in the second video reminds me of a boxer engine


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the style and how you cut into the bumper. Sounds good from what I can tell. 

I'm surprised (the way it sounds) that the res is deleted. Doesn't seem to be raspy at all.

Was this a kit or a custom job.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Custom job, and yeah, not one bit of rasp at all. My eyes opened wide when he first fired her up after the job, I'm greatly impressed how it turned out.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Might have to stop by and check it out 

I'll be your cam guy for the flyby haha

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hahaha that'd be cool man.


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

What muffler did you,use, part number, it sounds good.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Sounds great, do you get any drone on the highway? Or at any speeds?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Mcgin014 said:


> What muffler did you,use, part number, it sounds good.


14863, got it from ebay for $175, best offer price.



Chevyderek72 said:


> Sounds great, do you get any drone on the highway? Or at any speeds?


No the sound is flawless, I'm very happy with it. Its not too audible from inside at highway speeds, but I say that with windows down and music playing


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

Car sounds great. I have the exact same car as you as far as I can tell. If you don't mind me asking how much did the total of everything run you. Are you located out near Pittsburgh. I'm on the other side of the state unfortunatly I'd love to hear/see the car in person.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Just under $500. Muffler was 175, Monro Muffler charged me 300 for stainless pipes, stiffer hangers, and installation. Yes I'm located half hour north of Pitt. Send me a message if you come around sometime and I'd be happy to show it.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm gonna try and get a better video with a different camera later


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

that sounds good in the video, i am glad it does not sound like a ricer fart pipe, it does seem to have have a nice deep solid sound, from the sound in the video i must say i like it.....

if it were not for emissions check i would have a straight pipe and no cat on mine... my buddy has a merkur XR4Ti with a straight pipe and all you hear is this extremely strong and loud turbo sound and a deep rumble, but with the XR4Ti you can get collectors plates for it and when yo have collectors plates there is no e check so yo can run a straight pipe. even going from a performance muffler to a straight pipe on his car made a nice boost in power.. i have had 2 of those cars my self but the only thing i did was bypass something or the other to add more boost from the turbo. there were 2 hoses that you cut in half and hooked together by inserting crimps for wires in the hole of the 2 hoses to slide them together, the bigger the plastic crimp cylinder thingy you put in there the more boost you got. i assume you could do that with this car as well but i am not brave enough to try it. i am pretty familiar with turbo cars but my buddy knows turbo cars well, he would probably know if that can be done on this car. and it only cost a few bucks for a pack of the plastic cylinders you use the crimp electrical wires together.

i would love to get a intake and muffler on mine but i jsut cant justify spending the money any time soon, i got a car to save on gas, even tho its tempting to supe the car up a bit since its turbo i probably wont even though i want to, i need to stop buying things i don't really need and start saving up to buy a house.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you. Going catless is very tempting, as my county of residence doesn't require emissions  But if I take the cats out the exhaust will have that rasp to it, and I'm not a huge fan of it.



dannylightning said:


> plastic crimp cylinder thingy


I like the choice of words, lol. That's an interesting theory though, if it's a mod that costs all of 2 bucks, count me in! You'll have to get some more info on that and post.



dannylightning said:


> i would love to get a intake and muffler on mine but i jsut cant justify spending the money any time soon, i got a car to save on gas, even tho its tempting to supe the car up a bit since its turbo i probably wont even though i want to, i need to stop buying things i don't really need and start saving up to buy a house.


Yeah, I hear ya, I'm in the same boat with looking at houses. I think I'm done modifying for a while, and am going to focus more on getting ahead of my payments. Originally, I was going to try and pay off the car in two years. Hopefully I can stick with that schedule, so the house can be next, but we'll see. Good luck to you with your house though.. ccasion14:


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

Please make sure the part i think is the boost regulator is the boost regulator before you do this, and please read the warnings i post below about doing this with out a boost gauge, if you do this mod it is at your own risk....

there should be a boost regulator, there 2 hoses attached to what looks to be the boost regulator, all you do is pull the two hoses off of the boost regulator and hook them together with the crimpy thingy ( butt splicer ) and than put a hose clamp on to hold the hoses together so they cant slip appart. the bigger the hole in the center of the butt splice that you insert the more boost. 

i am 95% sure the hoses i see on what looks to be the boos regulator would be the ones to hook together to do this mod, i am brand new to the cruse and by looking it it i am pretty sure that is the boos regulator, basically this mod just bypasses the stock boost regulator and the bigger the butt splice the more boost.. this is inexpensive and works great on the turbo charged cars we have done this on, you could just got buy a adjustable boos regulator but this sure cost less. is this safe to do on the chevy cruze, probably but i dont know this for sure. but it would be just bypassing the stock boos regulator and adding the butt splicers to control how much boost you want. i am not sure how much extra bost you could get out of the cruze by doing this mod.

this mod is basically the poor mans adjustable boost regulator, now here is the major issue i see with doing this #1 we do not have a boost guage to see how much boost we are getting and i am not sure how much boost is safe for the stock turbo.. running this mod with out a boost gauge could be a bad thing, exploding turbo chargers due to too much boost would be a problem. and that may or may not be the factory boost regulator but i am pretty sure it is.. 

in the picture i have circled the 2 hoses that are going in to what i think is the boost regulator, those 2 hoses would be pulled off of the boost regulator and hooked together with the butt splice and hose clamped together. you need to be 100% sure that is the boost regulator before you pull the hoses and try this, if that is not the boost regulator and you hooked the hoses together i would have no idea what would happen..


if i am correct about everything these are the hoses and the stock boos regulator that you will be bypassing... i make a strong enphesis of do this at your own risk because i am not that familiar with the cruze yet and by glancing at it i think this would be how to do this mod and we do not have a boost gauge to measure the boost..











if i remember correctly this is why this mod works.... those should be vacuum lines, the stock boost controller or regulator ( what ever you call it ) that you are bypassing should limit the vacuum, the more vacuum going to the actuator the further the diaphragm in the waste gate actuator pulls open allowing more boost.. we were able to get a extra 5-10 lbs of boost on the merkur XR4Ti by bypassing the stock boost controller and sliding different size butt splices into the vacuum lines....


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

that would be the correct way to do this mod, but after doing some research the ECU wound not be happy after doing such a mod, almost sounds like you would need a actual tune like the trifecta to get more boost out of the car with out the ECU freaking out. and if you get that it looks like you get pumped up to 22 lbs of boost. it looks this mod or even adding a manual boost controller would be worthless on this car or cause issues due to the way the ECU works on this car..


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah.. I think it's inevitable to get a bigger turbo if you want more boost, GM claims the maximum boost for the stock turbo is ~20lbs. Atleast a bigger compressor wheel, the stock is pretty tiny. A whole new turbo would be a pricey project (new manifold, new pipes on both sides, intercooler piping probably, tuning, etc.). Not to mention a better FMIC would be vital for high boost, stock wouldn't handle it well either.


----------

